
Winamp Skin Museum - 0-_-0
https://skins.webamp.org/
======
finnthehuman
Winamp skins make me miss the fun of software circa 2000. The sun was bright
and the possibility space wide open. A piece of software would come out, make
huge strides in enabling a new use case effectively, leave the door open for
people to make it theirs - and boy did they ever!

In the last 20 years how have software music players changed? The files come
from a subscription service easier to use and with much better metadata than
tracks from Napster ever did. That's awesome! Also the subscription dictates
you use their hot turd of software, with dreary spartan UI and zero room for
functional customization to be had. Welcome to the future, now learn to like
it or get called a luddite.

~~~
echelon
We've lost so much since the 90's and 00's.

Most people are using less configurable computers: phones.

We can't easily install the software we want on our devices (iPhone
especially, but Android also to an extent). Add to that the fact that we have
to go through a distribution channel that takes a 30% cut. It's gross af.

The social media platforms took over from websites. Nobody really bothers with
personal websites or blogs anymore since the majority of the population get
their news from social media. Why spend effort building for the long tail?

Forum communities are dead because of social media. Facebook pages and
subreddits are not the same.

There's one search engine, and it has a pretty big moat. This search engine
built a browser and is now trying to destroy ad blockers via extension
capability removal and web bundles.

It's pretty obvious that Google is trying to kill the web. AMP, steering away
from semantic web, etc. They want everything to be Chrome.

Firefox doesn't have as much user share because of aforementioned browser.

We invented some cool protocols along the way (blockchain), but also lost a
few that were really great (bittorrent, DHT).

IRC is pretty dead. Now there's Slack and Discord. Riot is a pretty distant
third.

Apps and websites got SUPER BLOATED.

A few things have improved, though: Git is pretty freaking sweet, and Rust is
the language of the future.

It's like when Link wakes up in Ocarina of Time after retrieving the Master
Sword. Except in our case, everything's suddenly shiny, but feels plastic and
artificial. We've discovered we're now renting everything and craftsmanship
has withered away to a world of composability and integration.

It's a simple story: billions and billions of dollars chased after capturing
and exploiting the average human user. Each company it super simple to adopt
their platform. To do so they had to destroy the competition and create a
moat. These negative externalities coupled with high concentrations of users
to platforms has left a wake of destruction.

The indie, free and open web got knee-kicked by the giants.

~~~
StevePerkins
Most of this is nonsense.

Most of what you're describing is simply an extension of Eternal September.
"We" haven't really lost any of these things. It's just that newcomers don't
care about them so much.

And that's okay.

Why would I be upset that that some teen or 20-something, who primarily uses
the internet to post and browse selfies on social media, does so from a phone
rather than a IBM/Lenovo ThinkPad? Their main use case is Instagram or TikTok.
A ThinkPad makes no sense for them. But I can still buy one.

Social media platforms "took over" in the sense of having more eyeballs. But
so what? Few if any of those eyeballs are really interested in the things that
I'm interested in from websites, blogs, etc. Moreover, websites and blogs are
still around, and just as populated as they ever were. It's just that there's
a bigger population on social media sites.

There ARE multiple search engines. DuckDuckGo even has good policies. True,
none of them may be as good as Google. But pretty much ALL of them are better
than Lycos, Infoseek, AltaVista, and all of the old-school competitors who
lost to Google.

The only thing on this list that's a halfway decent point is Firefox user
share. Just to the extent that browser engine monoculture gives Google a lot
of power. But as long as the engine is open source, and there's a possibility
of more privacy-conscious players leveraging it (e.g. Brave, Vivaldi, etc),
then I can live with that.

The "positive" bit about Rust being "the language of the future" gives me the
impression that you're mostly mourning geek culture being delegated to a side
subculture, instead of being the dominant culture of the Internet itself. To
an extent, it is a bummer to no longer be at the forefront of the hype wave.
But to be honest, now that I'm middle-aged I don't so much care about being at
the forefront of the hype wave anyway. As long as I have my crufty greyboard
corner in the Internet's basement, I'm happy. And that doesn't really seem to
be going anywhere.

~~~
libraryatnight
As someone who sympathizes with the parent, I think it's mostly a lament for a
lost favorite hangout. What happened to the internet, for me, feels like when
a local restaurant gets featured on diners drive ins and dives and suddenly
you can't just walk in and sit down, if you get a table it's too loud and
crowded to enjoy, they can't function on just the usual staff so they hire a
bunch of asshole hipster waiters that ignore you, and the food quality wavers.
The internet got popular. The people who remember it before it was ubiquitous
miss what it was and are disappointed by what it became.

~~~
dvtrn
The nuance and poetry of this comparison to a favorite local diner is a
refreshing breath of air and conjured up a very similar sensation in thinking
about what the web is now compared to the one we had.

Thank you.

------
trollied
Winamp was so slick. Lightweight, did one thing very well.

A modern version would probably be built on Electron, be a 500Mb download &
require 8Gb RAM to just run (12Gb required if you want to change the skin).

I long for the days where things weren't so bloated.

~~~
captbaritone
Just to trigger you, we did that :P

[https://desktop.webamp.org/](https://desktop.webamp.org/)

It was just an experiment to see if it would work, but if you want something
to hate-download check it out :P

~~~
Erlich_Bachman
Didn't you notice that the link in the post itself goes to the same website?
:p The skins from the museum are hosted on and implemented on Webamp.

~~~
Sebguer
The person you are replying to is literally the creator of the website, so I
expect they know that. They were pointing out that there is explicitly a
desktop version. :P

------
desktopninja
Loved this web project ever since I learned about it.

Also think Winamp, hands down is one of the best pieces of software to
withstand the test of time.

Winamp v2.92 still runs on Windows $LATEST. Geiss/Milkdrop Plugins and all.

Lets not forget the high quality audio output; its 834 KB (854,016 bytes)
binary size and next to nothing CPU/MEM usage (Testimonial: left it playing my
entire music collection in a forever loop and memory usage never budged more
than it start with <3)

My primary music player still to this day and when on Linux Audacious or VLC

Of course other notable players: FooBar2000 Media Player Classic (MPC-HC)

~~~
dehrmann
> Winamp v2.92 still runs on Windows $LATEST

I loved Winamp, but this has more to do with Microsoft maintaining backwards
compatibility for a long time. Try running something from Mac OS 9 on a modern
Mac.

~~~
LeoPanthera
For what it's worth, qemu-system-ppc works extremely well on a modern Mac and
setting up a virtual OS 9 system is very easy.

And because you're emulating and not virtualizing, it works just as well on
ARM Macs, too.

Screenshot: [https://i.imgur.com/3usNwXz.png](https://i.imgur.com/3usNwXz.png)

~~~
machello13
I think his point was that no average user is going to do that -- whereas any
Windows user can just double-click the .EXE and it works.

~~~
LeoPanthera
I wonder how difficult it would be to make a wrapper program around qemu to
reduce this problem to a couple of clicks.

------
syspec
> Winamp is a media player for Windows, macOS and Android, originally
> developed by Justin Frankel and Dmitry Boldyrev[5][6][7] by their company
> Nullsoft, which they later sold to AOL in 1999 for $80 million.

80M, for an MP3 player is peek 1999

~~~
bdcravens
They also had a directory of streaming "stations", Shoutcast

~~~
airstrike
And you could install shoutcast to host your own station! I remember hosting
one for all of my friends to listen to, and we all had a great time.

Of all the things of the internet of old, Winamp 2.x, its skins, shoutcast and
the visualization library are what I miss the most by far

~~~
jeremy_wiebe
Oh I’d forgotten about the visualisations. Those were, for me, one of the best
parts of Winamp.... other than the sound bite about a llama. :-)

~~~
ganoushoreilly
> [https://desktop.webamp.org/](https://desktop.webamp.org/)

TripX was the jam.
[https://winampheritage.com/visualization/tripex3/92178](https://winampheritage.com/visualization/tripex3/92178)

~~~
isochronous
TripX was pretty, but Geiss, Milkdrop, and Gforce were my favorites, if only
because of the insane number of add-on visualization presets. What was always
ironic to me was that most of the presets by the actual developer were pretty
garbage.

------
danielovichdk
I remember long nights by the crt screen back in the late ninties. My parents
would go to bed and I was left with a newly found napster application and
winamp.

I would watch the download finish, sometimes slow, sometimes fast, and then i
would open up that track with winamp and my favourite skin.

I loved those nights as christmas. It was so intens and a totally new world
for me.

Miss those days at times

~~~
hh3k0
Ah, man. I wish I could still get as excited about things as I did back then.

------
selykg
Oh this is awesome. I remember using Winamp in high school, and I think it was
Winamp 2 came out one morning and they had an Easter egg on the site, writing
in with the location of that Easter egg netted you a reward. It was a Winamp
t-shirt.

It was a cigarette box with the llama on it.

Winamp, it whips the llama's ass.

What a trip down memory lane.

For those that aren't aware, the guy that created Winamp (Justin Frankel) is
now working on a DAW called Reaper ([http://reaper.fm](http://reaper.fm)).
It's stellar for what it is as well!

------
neals
Found it!
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/5e4f10275dcb1fb211d4a8b4f1bda2...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/5e4f10275dcb1fb211d4a8b4f1bda236/base-2.91.wsz/)

------
FreakyT
I love this, like a trip back in time! My favorite skin was this one, which
interestingly became the basis for XMMS, the classic Linux Winamp clone:

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/d72ca73bdde779b18e8e8980962124...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/d72ca73bdde779b18e8e898096212426/Fusion%20AMPdeck%202.wsz/)

(For reference, the XMMS default skin is on here too:
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/dd26a8459c364a833e53ef0d994562...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/dd26a8459c364a833e53ef0d9945622f/xmms.wsz/))

~~~
airstrike
My favorite of the older generation skins was "Classix", which was later
ported to Winamp 3.x too

[https://skins.webamp.org/?query=classix](https://skins.webamp.org/?query=classix)

~~~
FreakyT
Oh that’s a good one, too!

I remember that skin had an associated “uxtheme.dll” theme you could install
on Windows XP, which was one of the best third party XP themes out there.

------
voldacar
Deep inside me I hold a hope that one day we can return to GUI design like
this. My human soul demands more than the bleakness of material UI

~~~
cpach
I can relate. But would pixel-based designs really work well on today’s hires
displays?

~~~
RedShift1
We have the technology for pixel perfect rendering (SVG, ...)

------
serf
I lived through it, so you'd think i'd remember, but what struck me was how
long anime girls have been a part of 'computer culture'.

Winamp, OSX Aqua, Sonique, Shoutcast, Windows 9x : all gone.

Rei and Lain -- still immensely popular across the internet.

edit : found my old favorite
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/78deb012fc1bd1db7ccc00de2a28a1...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/78deb012fc1bd1db7ccc00de2a28a124/The_Winbreta_v2.wsz/)

there's something nice about contrasting chickenscratch style hand-writing
with graphing paper and the rest of the rectangular interface plastering the
rest of the computer. Almost a squiggle-vision Dr.Katz feel to it.

~~~
hh3k0
Let's all love Lain!

------
atonse
The Jennifer Love Hewitt skin should tell you what era this was popular! This
brought back high school/college memories (from the late 90s to mid 2000s)

~~~
airstrike
The various Mac OS X Aqua ones are also a dead giveaway!

[https://skins.webamp.org/?query=mac%20os%20x%20aqua](https://skins.webamp.org/?query=mac%20os%20x%20aqua)

I remember running with those for quite a while even though I only bought my
first Mac in 2019

~~~
vastinfest
I remember using one of these. I wasn't even remotely aware that those are
somehow MacOS related back then.

------
205guy
It took me a while to realize that all the skins are interactive and playable
--not just animated. The playlist is the same for all (and includes the llama
soundbite), but all the buttons and equalizer sliders work. Really neat (and
in-browser capabilities never cease to amaze me).

~~~
captbaritone
Glad you enjoyed it! The Winamp player ("Webamp") is open source:
[https://github.com/captbaritone/webamp](https://github.com/captbaritone/webamp)

------
temporallobe
I love the idea of software museums. We need more of these. In the future we
will have to have something like software archeology to keep our aging legacy
systems running in perpetuity. Imagine a large, critical legacy system built
on ancient software continues for 100+ years, and the cost to replace it with
modern technology is devastatingly expensive and close to impossible?

Oh wait, we already have systems like that in the US Federal government! Okay
they’re not more than a century old, but ai can imagine scenarios where they
will be. The programmers for these systems are in now their sixties and early
seventies, with very very few younger engineers learning the old stuff,
especially recent graduates.

We need a specialized CS program just for this.

------
carlsborg
Justin Frankel, the Winamp developer who sold to AOL and later made Gnutella,
the original p2p file sharing phenom .. has this AMA website and he still
replies in hours if you ask him something.
[https://www.askjf.com/index.php](https://www.askjf.com/index.php)

------
Severian
Wow, the skin I made is in there:
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/20b66bbd0313e399e8981ead0b0bd2...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/20b66bbd0313e399e8981ead0b0bd264/Aureus1.0.wsz/)

I haven't seen this in what feels like forever. I use Foobar200 now.

I made this using Dreamweaver when it was still popular and useful. It had
really nice slicing features for graphics at the time.

~~~
amazing_stories
NICE! I found the one I made as well. Holy nostalgia. I was actually using the
skin several years ago on the Linux player Audacious. I should install it
again...

------
captbaritone
Hey! Author of the site here, thanks for sharing. I'm happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
j4nt4b
This is an awesome site! But the scrollbar behavior is a disaster. There are
four scrollbars, and none of them allows me to navigate the main content.

~~~
captbaritone
Thanks for flagging. I'll be sure to fix.

------
refresher
I notice if I submit a URL & title that already exist, the story doesn't get
submitted and HN forwards me to the previously submitted post, but I submitted
this yesterday so how does this avoid said redirection?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366172)

~~~
captbaritone
Funny! Author of the site here. I came to post a "Show HN" but it got
redirected to your post so I gave up :P

------
binarymax
I think this shows the entire collection:
[https://skins.webamp.org/?query=*](https://skins.webamp.org/?query=*)

~~~
captbaritone
Search results are capped at a certain limit, but no query should give you the
full results. No query was breaking before due to hug of death, but things
have stabilized a bit for now.

------
arh68
Nucleo AlienMind & NLog stand out in my memory, they were and are so great. I
think Winamp clearly got a lot right.

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/bfd4187850616fc9b4e433c4b632b6...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/bfd4187850616fc9b4e433c4b632b68d/Nucleo_AlienMind_v5.wsz/)

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/6edc6d5a5d07ceb361912824a17004...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/6edc6d5a5d07ceb361912824a17004d7/Nucleo_NLog_v102_.wsz/)

------
gwbas1c
I just can't get this site to work. Nothing shows up, the "Random" button
doesn't take me anywhere.

~~~
captbaritone
Hug of death. Working to get things working again.

~~~
captbaritone
I think things have stabilized a bit.

------
airstrike
Shoutout to [https://twitter.com/winampskins](https://twitter.com/winampskins)
which is listed in the about section. Commenting here in case others miss it

------
Deimorz
I happened across this the other day that should work with these:
[https://winampify.io/](https://winampify.io/)

> Winampify is a Web Client for Spotify using Winamp 2 skins

It's made by Rémi Gallego, who releases music as The Algorithm and Boucle
Infinie.

------
pr0zac
I'm trying to think of areas of software that still have UIs that match this
type of non-uniformity and creativity and can't think of very many.

The only one that immediately comes to mind is GPU overclocking software on
Windows ala
[https://www.evga.com/precisionx1/](https://www.evga.com/precisionx1/)

~~~
azeirah
Twitch stream layouts look like this. I've also seen some crazy obs skins
(it's made in qt)

------
runawaybottle
Winamp skins are an interesting source for design inspiration since the player
follows the template of a single page mobile application.

------
6c696e7578
I 'member X11amp, it was in the glory days. Things were simple back then, no
systemd, none of this k8s stuff, perl ruled the scripting scene and people
wrote maintainable code. People had time to test their code. SCSI was the
thing because you couldn't get IDE cd writers. Floppy drive cables had a twist
so you had a primary and secondary. They were 50K per second. Mobile phone
users complain loudly and change operators if their phone internet is slower
than MB/s.

Anyway, please add the x11amp skin! It was something like this:

    
    
      <http://daffyduke.lautre.net/pictures/png/x11amp.png>
    

Hopefully it won't become my white whale, this rabbit hole has gone pretty
deep:

    
    
      <http://www.x11amp.ml.org/>
      <https://web.archive.org/web/19981206071453/http://www.x11amp.ml.org/skins.html>

------
city41
If the author is around, I get double scrollbars in Chrome on Ubuntu

double horizontal
[https://i.imgur.com/4joQkPL.png](https://i.imgur.com/4joQkPL.png)

double both horizontal and vertical
[https://i.imgur.com/0MoiDdD.png](https://i.imgur.com/0MoiDdD.png)

~~~
captbaritone
Thanks for flagging. It got reported yesterday but haven't had time to fix.
Scrollbar blindness is real on mac: [https://svenkadak.com/blog/scrollbar-
blindness](https://svenkadak.com/blog/scrollbar-blindness)

------
vehemenz
Not a big fan of scrolljacking. Make the page work with space/page down, etc.

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
Those work fine for me. Firefox 79.0 in Windows 10.

------
bovermyer
I miss the era of design where the form factor never changed. You could design
stuff like this without worrying about the window resizing because you simply
couldn't resize the window.

------
p1mrx
Fusion and Cold Fusion were the best, IMO:

\-
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/cc24464c27369f14e2631c709eb095...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/cc24464c27369f14e2631c709eb095f6/fusion_ampdeck_2.zip/)

\-
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/efb2ac84260d283513e8b940de12cf...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/efb2ac84260d283513e8b940de12cf3d/cfusion202.zip/)

------
codetrotter
Page doesn’t work for me in Safari on iOS 13.6.1

There’s a top bar and then everything else is just all black.

~~~
Rafael_Milcic
Same here in Win10 on Firefox 80.0

~~~
archon810
Same here on chrome for Android.

------
QuadrupleA
Ah, takes me back to before the flat anti-skeumorphism trend, when unique UIs
were socially acceptable.

------
AdmiralAsshat
This page shows that there was an "art" to making a good Winamp skin. You
couldn't just pick a background picture and make all of the buttons
transparent, or else the GUI became incredibly difficult to use. You had to
balance the theme with usability.

------
busterarm
Wow, some of mine are in here. That's amazing.

------
Brendinooo
Found mine! Amazing! Hadn't seen it in years.

Turns out it's not as good as I remember. Oh well.

------
ChrisGranger
I couldn't seem to find Flow by Uriel:
[https://www.deviantart.com/uriel/art/Flow-5172551](https://www.deviantart.com/uriel/art/Flow-5172551)

------
Gwxz
I still use Winamp. Many skins and plugins still available -
[http://www.mywinamp.com](http://www.mywinamp.com)

------
ptman
There's also the archive.org winamp skins collections:
[https://archive.org/details/winampskins](https://archive.org/details/winampskins)

~~~
captbaritone
Thanks for pointing that out. This website draws from that exact collection.

------
burnte
My word, I made the MozAmp skins. 3 was great, 2 was bad, but 1 was awful and
I actually had lost it. I had hoped the internet had forgotten MozAmp 1, but
nooooooo, 15 years later is surfaces.

------
johndill
Ah, simpler and better times. When I pretty much brough my own music to work
and had a dedicated directory. I was amazed that a program could list the
title and artist of the song.

------
msla
Famicom skin!

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/5efc489eb8c7866a43e9fdf237755f...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/5efc489eb8c7866a43e9fdf237755f65/familycomputer.wsz/)

XMMS skin!

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/dd26a8459c364a833e53ef0d994562...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/dd26a8459c364a833e53ef0d9945622f/xmms.wsz/)

------
kop316
For linux users out there, in a previous discussion, audacious has a winamp
2.x appearance, and it can even be skinned with winamp 2.x skins!

------
WD-42
These can still be used with the Audacious media player! Great piece of
software that I still use to listen to online radio streams.

------
gordaco
This is absolutely awesome. As someone who is _still_ using Winamp daily, I'm
thinking of replacing my shortcut with a script that, before launching the
executable, opens the .ini file and writes some random skin's name in the
property, so that at each execution I'll be shown a different skin.

------
isochronous
This is one incredible journey back into my teenage years. Thanks so much to
the developer and the person who shared it here!

------
res0nat0r
Awesome. They even have noerroramp my favorite and the skin I'm using as of
this moment and have for ~10 years now.

[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/8a466a39534e4be0dc6ca5cc0d6f5a...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/8a466a39534e4be0dc6ca5cc0d6f5a80/noerroramp.wsz/)

------
ropeladder
I used this one for years:
[https://skins.webamp.org/skin/83447bc283821369d0887e3ee38c19...](https://skins.webamp.org/skin/83447bc283821369d0887e3ee38c1972/r-mix.wsz/)

I still think it's an incredible piece of art/design.

~~~
kig
Artist here, thanks for the kind comment! I still like it too, can't believe
it's been 20 years already.

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Somehow I don't see most skins here that were popular in russia in late
90s..early00s. Have no idea where to dig them now, but some of those were
really cool. A lot of them were anime-themed, movie-themed (Aliens, Predator,
Matrix, Terminator, etc).

------
GrumpyNl
Black screen for me, in chrome and ff

~~~
city41
When I get the black screen, I notice in the dev tools this request gets stuck
at pending and never returns -
[https://api.webamp.org/skins?offset=0&first=100](https://api.webamp.org/skins?offset=0&first=100)

~~~
captbaritone
Hug of death. Working to resolve

~~~
captbaritone
Should be stabilized now. Monitoring.

------
Fnoord
Some kind of dark version was my fav (a bit like Xmms looked by default). Most
special one, aesthetically (yet still with function of Winamp), was probably
Winamp with a Kjofel skin/interface.

------
conradfr
Ah, I remember some of them. To be honest I mostly used the default one and
nowadays the included Bento (except to modify the eq which is still better on
the Classic skin with ctrl-d)

I also remember some cool plugins, like the one that would put speakers left
and right.

------
hinoki
So nostalgic. In all the example images, the Matrix (1999) soundtrack will
play after the Winamp intro sound.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HaF-nRS_CWM](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HaF-
nRS_CWM)

------
jarrell_mark
Try these out on VLC using these instructions: [https://www.hacktrix.com/how-
to-apply-winamp-skins-on-vlc-me...](https://www.hacktrix.com/how-to-apply-
winamp-skins-on-vlc-media-player)

------
edgarvaldes
Oh man... it's 2020 and I'm here discovering and installing Winamp skins :)

FEUEREIS is beautiful

------
miguelmota
I loved Winamp. There's a theme for every occasion and it great attention to
detail. I always had it opened to admire the beautiful interface and enjoyed
seeing the equalizer movements.

------
iszomer
Not a comprehensive collection; there are repositories of classic winamp skins
scattered throughout the web. I myself still keep copies of every skin I've
used in Qmmp.

~~~
captbaritone
If you know of any ones we are missing, please send them my way. I'd love to
add them here and to the collection we maintain at the Internet Archive.

~~~
iszomer
deviantart.com use to host plenty of winamp classic and modern skins (version
5+) but sadly, it's no longer publically browsable. Others like
wincustomize.com and customize.org already have snapshots on the Internet
Archive's Wayback Machine.

------
ponker
I can't find the "Yellow Submarine" skin that used to my favorite. I expect
that if I found it I would be overwhelmed by a frisson of Proustian nostalgia.

------
teaearlgraycold
Anyone else get glitched views when they open up an individual skin and it
switches to the animated view? I'm on Firefox and it seems to work fine on
Chrome.

------
perryizgr8
I wasted hours with winamps themes, and the advanced visualization studio. I
like to think I managed to create some half decent presets too.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24366172)

------
Waterluvian
This website was a delight to view on mobile. Perfect use of space. Infinite
scroll. Search. No wasted space with nonsense. Wonderfully done.

~~~
captbaritone
Wow, thanks for the kind words! My only fear is for mobile users on a metered
data plan. I suppose we show fewer images per screen than on desktop, but I do
fear that it will add up.

------
angryjim
So many good memories, the simplicity of this player was wonderful. I made a
skin for sure, but I don't think I ever submitted it.

------
keiferski
It’s neat how a strange name wakes up memories. Just reading the link title,
the image of WinAmp’s gray gradient UI popped in my mind.

------
benbristow
I used to remember playing with Winamp skins for hours as a kid and watching
the visualisations. Loved it! This brings back memories.

------
jbritton
Are there any details somewhere on how the skinning was implemented in
software? It’s so amazingly flexible.

~~~
captbaritone
These "classic" skins were just a zip file (renamed to `.wsz`) containing a
number of bmp sprite sheets. Future versions of Winamp had free form skins
which consisted of XML and a custom scripting language called MAKI.

------
kayson
No mention of 5.8 in the comments yet... winamp.com

Is this really the original team? Or a clever scam?

------
edgarvaldes
I still use Winamp, with the plugin that shows the lyrics of the current song.

------
ggm
As a quad 22 owner, alas broken, I can recall running the quad 33 skin.

------
V-2
OK, I'll be the one to say it. Nostalgia aside, 99% of these skins make me
think "why on Earth would anyone want an app they _use_ to look like that??"

------
jonny383
Please don't hijack the back button. Ugh.

------
mattxxx
Linkin_Park_-_One_Step_Closer[128kbps].mp3

If you know, you know

------
xivzgrev
This site really whips the llama's ass!

------
sizzle
Some of these are pure works of art....

------
atum47
The nostalgia is strong with this one

------
serbrech
oh, I scrolled through these and saw so many I've used, so many years ago...
nostalgia.

------
Bubbadoo
Makes me miss Windows XP ;)

------
timvisee
Jeez there's a lot!

------
unethical_ban
Y'all are talking like you don't have Winamp 5.666 installed on your PC right
now.

------
rdiddly
Obligatory: that's not a llama you hear, it's probably a goat or sheep. The
llama says:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah4h3Mo4pRI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ah4h3Mo4pRI)

------
elwell
The prefix of "Winamp" is critical in the title here

------
walrus01
ctrl-f "llama"

ONE post? seriously?

I'm disappointed!

